# Problem mit Ant Script das andere Ant Scripte aufruft



## tutnixzursache (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich müsste mittels eines Ant Scripts andere Scripte aufrufen, das ist soweit ja ganz einfach mittels
<ant target="compile" dir="..."/>
allerdings  wird wenn eine build der aufgerufen wird fehlschlägt der gesammte build abgebrochen, also die nachherigen ant aufrufe werden nicht abgearbeitet.
Nun bräuchte ich aber eine funktion die trotz des fehlgeschlagenen builds weitermacht und auch die anderen ant aufrufe ausführt...



vielen dank im vorraus


mfg  tutnixzursache


----------



## tutnixzursache (30. Mai 2006)

was ich jetzt vergessen hatte, wenn es da auch eine möglichkeit innerhalb eines ant scriptes gäbe wäre es vielleicht sogar besser


----------



## kama (30. Mai 2006)

1. Es gibt "depends" für targets.

   <target name="y">
   ...
   </target>

   <target name="x" depends="y">
   ...
   </target>

2. Für Compile Aufruf gibt es ein Attribute: failonerror="false"

    <javac failonerror="false" ....>


Weiterhin würde ich Dir empfehlen die Doku zu lesen...

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------

